# Bottle to beaker



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm not sure this is especially adoption related, but Im hoping some of you might be able to give me some tips! I'm trying to make the transition from bottle to beaker for milk (already using a beaker during the day for water) but my son is resisting (i.e. not drinking any of his milk unless I tip it into a bottle). Any ideas for now to encourage him?

To set some context - my son is 17 months, and has been with me for 4 months. At placement (13 months old) he was still using a bottle so I continued with that to help him settle with me. He wasn't used to a beaker at all and wasn't drinking any water, but he took to that fairly quickly. He has settled really well, so I feel it is time to move on from the bottle as I am concerned about it causing difficulties with his speech. My intention was to start using a beaker in the mornings as he has this milk in his high chair anyway, but continue with the bottle at bedtime for now as it is a nice time for us to snuggle as he drinks it in my arms.


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

I really wouldn't worry about your lo drinking from a bottle still, our bs had his bottle until he was about 3 years old and wouldn't drink from anything else he used it for a comforter as he never had a dummy. I've got lots of lovely photos of him walking around with it swinging from his mouth he used to hold the teat between his teeth and let the bottle just hang. He never had an problems with his speech and now at 14 he's just perfect. Enjoy the bedtime cuddles that was always my favourite part of the day they grow up to fast make the most of it.

Big hugs Becky x x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree, if its just 2 bottles a day i'd leave him with the bottle. you are only 4 months in...let him have the comfort the bottle brings for now. it won't affect his speech unless he's constantly walking around all day with it. 


lots of kids have a bottle to around age 2. completely normal so dont worry. 


Ritz


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Our daughter is slightly older at 19 months and she still has a bottle in the morning and for bedtime. No more nice snuggle in time as she is now Miss Independent broke my heart a little bit.

I'm planning on changing her to a beaker soon for the morning and then after a while I'll do the night too, but am not in a great rush tbh. My AS had a night-time bottle until he was just over 2. And now that he has a little sister who gets a bottle he has been asking for one too at night. We brush teeth after night time milk. I use the flat shaped teats though, which are supposed to be better once they have some teeth, and not the traditional ones. 

I agree with the others in that you can still give it some time especially since he is only 4 months into placement. Unless it is really important to you or there are concerns about his speech already? I used to worry about these things a lot when we adopted our first one. No mummy guilt allowed lol x Good luck whatever you decide x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Bug came to us still on a bottle (formula) at 2.  On advice, after about 4 months we tried to get him from bottle to beaker, and from formula to cow's milk.  At 50/50 cows milk/formula, and when we started using the beaker, he stopped taking it and hasn't drunk milk - at all - since.  He's now 5.

With hindsight, I wish I'd left it.    But of course that's Bug, and each child is different!


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for all of your comments - I agree totally about there being no rush, my top priority is that he drinks the milk as he is very small and needs all the calories it gives! However, speech/communication is already delayed, so if I can find a way to move him off the bottle I would prefer him not to use them. I don't feel think he is using it for comfort as such. Saw a HV yesterday and she suggested trying a beaker with a straw, so I'll give that a go.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Rocket
I moved LO successfully from bottle to beaker at about 14 months ( 5 months after came home). She was ready for it as didn't seek comfort in it. I started with the morning milk and gave her a tall beaker with a Tommy tippee type lid but no handles. I didn't make a fuss of the change, I just said 'ooh do you want to use your big girl cup!' She quite liked that and luckily for us it worked straight away! I left it another few weeks and then used the same cup for bedtime milk and she used it straight away no problem. She still uses same beaker now! Good luck xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree with the majority, but if you're definitely resolved, I recommend the non valved, handled sippy cups you get in a pack of two from poundland. I must have spent £20+ on summarily rejected beakers before I discovered that one   


As a matter of interest how can they decide speech is delayed at that age? We never had an issue with master c yapping, but his motor skills were very delayed. That is pretty obvious though, just wondered how speech is measured?


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought the miracle 360 cup by munchkin which is an amazing cup anyway and lo took to it immediately. I just gave him the milk in it one morning and he took it instantly. He still has it in a bottle at night as I too like the snuggles still. He has the same cup but different colours for milk and water and he seems fine with it. You may find its more about finding the right cup for him than actually having the milk from it.


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, I tried a beaker with a straw a few days ago - just for his water during the day so I could check that he was able to use it. He LOVED it, and drank more that day than I've ever known him to. Next morning I put his milk in it - and he wouldn't touch it! I'm going to leave it a couple of weeks and then try the beaker again.

Katie - communication is one of the areas on the ASQ form that the HV uses - my son is only just beginning to babble, and still only ticks one box on the 12 month form at 17 months. It might not be an issue - he may just be a late starter but still develop his speech normally, however it's something I'm keeping an eye on. Speech therapists don't usually get involved until they are at least 2.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We had the same rocket at our 12 month check. It was done at about 14 months I think maybe a bit after cant remember. They said he was behind on communication too but I wasn't worried at the time, I thought they had ridiculous expectations on the form anyway! 
My lo is 18 months now and at the time of assessment said about 3-4 words but very little babbling. In the last month it's like he has verbal dhiarhoea and is constantly babbling and seems to be learning and trying to say new words every day. It's like a switch just went on.
Our sw was pretty useless overall but she did say she had a theory that when they're learning a new skill say walking that other things drop to the background whilst they conquer that. It seemed to make perfect sense to me (especially given that men particularly are renowned for not being able to multi task!) and does seem to have been the case for us. He took his first steps at 14 months but wasn't properly walking as such until 15.5 months. The difference in his walking between 15.5-17 months is incredible and then at 17 months the speech started coming. Not scientific research but I was happy enough with it and does seem to hold true for us.


----------



## Bunny Face (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with the other comments. After 4 months into placement I wouldn't make any major changes to things that bring comfort to your LO.  It's still early days, and the harm that the teat may do is minimal given the life change that your LO has been through.  Use the bottle as a good opportunity for mothering and strengthening your attachment (which will be fragile after only 4 months). 

I was always told by my SW (who was amazing) that building attachment is the most important thing in those early months and not to make any drastic changes to their routines etc.  In my opinion using a dummy for long periods of time is more likely to cause speech delay but again if your LO uses a dummy for comfort I would be reluctant to remove it yet. 

Try not to worry about speech at such a young age, just keep focussing on attachment and if anything, use these early months to baby your LO (feeding, swaddling, cradling) for as long as you can.

X


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Rocket just a quick question is he walking yet? 

My daughter walked early and the HV said to me not to worry too much if her talking took longer to come on.
Early walker = late talker

And that's what happened. She only used 3 words from placement at 13 months until 18 month (mummy, daddy and yezzz) but she babbled lots and lots having very deep conversations with herself or us. Only since  last week is she attempting to say more words. It's conning on fast now she is a star! I was never worried because she was so vocal anyway and after what my HV said.

Like you say just try the barker with milk again in a few weeks. Good luck.


----------

